# Trivia contest prize for Maggie and Mia!



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

And the winner is, drum roll please, MAGGIE, aka luvmyfurbaby with 5 correct answers! Congratulations Maggie! A big thanks to all 25 members who participated in the contest. I hope to have another one later this summer.

*I just wanted to post a picture of what is going out to Maggie and her little Mia as winners of the trivia contest. Good Job Maggie!!*


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

wait, I'm kinda new to this. do we submit answers here or pm them to you?


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Johita said:


> wait, I'm kinda new to this. do we submit answers here or pm them to you?


I'm sorry, please PM me.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

ok, just did. thank you


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

God bless you Kim for this fun contest! I'm thinking my little Callie needs a Kim Creation. :wub: Last contest you asked questions that I couldn't even find the answers to.:HistericalSmiley: Hopefully I'll do better with this one. Just pm'd you!:thumbsup:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Awww, Kim...I was just thinking about your trivia contests last night and wondering if you would be doing another anytime soon. I'm glad you are back to doing them. Good luck to whoever wins!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! I knew I studied history for some reason, LOL!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

sassy's mommy said:


> OMG! I knew I studied history for some reason, LOL!


We have to answer from memory????  I don't think they taught me this in school. Can we Google?? LOL

Great idea for a fun time, Kim. Thanks!

Linda


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Kim, you're such a sweetheart! We needed this, I love your fun games. 
I googled and sent my answer B)


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

sophie said:


> We have to answer from memory???? I don't think they taught me this in school. Can we Google?? LOL
> 
> Great idea for a fun time, Kim. Thanks!
> 
> Linda


I had a history professor in colloege who taught things besides dates. :smilie_tischkante: Stuff that wasn't in the books. As long as we were in the right part of the decade he was ok with that. 

*Did you know that Pres. McKinley was shot at the world's fair in Buffalo and the world's first x-ray machine was on display at the fair? But the machine was not used to locate the bullet and therefore he died from the wound 8 days later.....Both were at the fair and the machine could have probably changed history forever if it had been used. A little trivia not in the history books. :blush:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kim, I'm lousy at this, so don't be upset I will just sit back and see who wins. Thanks my friend for being you


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

sassy's mommy said:


> *Did you know that Pres. McKinley was shot at the world's fair in Buffalo and the world's first x-ray machine was on display at the fair? But the machine was not used to locate the bullet and therefore he died from the wound 8 days later.....Both were at the fair and the machine could have probably changed history forever if it had been used. A little trivia not in the history books. :blush:


Hey Pat, I actually knew that, but had since forgotten--thanks for the reminder.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

You are such a sweet person! Thanks for doing this again!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Dang, I'm so bad at trivia, and I did so want a Nissa creation. Oh well, it will fun to read the answers.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

The only way this Canuck could even to attempt to answer 
would be searching on the internet!
But I won't! Lol
I am sure some of you were awake in history class! 

great idea, Kim!!! :thmbup:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Kim, are we suppose to wait until the last question is asked to send you the list of answers or send each answer individually?


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Dang it... :'( I was always told that doodling in history would Come back to get me... I can only blame myself.. lol. I love this!  good lluck to those of you who didn't doodle!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Cosy said:


> Kim, are we suppose to wait until the last question is asked to send you the list of answers or send each answer individually?


Answer each question at any time but no changing your answer to a question once it's submitted.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

OK Here goes... I think I recall the answers. At a 4th of July picnic I had a few years ago, one of the games I did for prizes was some '4th of July Facts". Of course at my age, 'remembering' isn't one of my better traits LOL )


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I bet you watch Jeopardy.


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Okay, I'm a little late but I just PM'ed you my answers. Thanks for doing this, Kim!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm late ,pm you anyway kim ..no trick questions please .


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Kim, what a fun contest!!:chili::chili:
lucky whoever wins!!:wub::wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am late too...let me pm my answers.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Question number TWO has been added! Good Luck!


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Just PM'ed you! Omg, this contest is going to keep me on my feet and SM 24/7 until it's over. LOL. :blush:

Quick question. Will you notify us if we got the answers wrong so we'll stop guessing since we already lost? I hope that makes sense. LOL. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Julie03 said:


> Just PM'ed you! Omg, this contest is going to keep me on my feet and SM 24/7 until it's over. LOL. :blush:
> 
> Quick question. Will you notify us if we got the answers wrong so we'll stop guessing since we already lost? I hope that makes sense. LOL.
> 
> Thanks again.


No, I won't notify when wrong because a person could still win if they have a wrong answer as it is for the most correct answers. Glad you're enjoying it! :chili:


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Nissa Fiona said:


> No, I won't notify when wrong because a person could still win if they have a wrong answer as it is for the most correct answers. Glad you're enjoying it! :chili:


Got it. :thumbsup:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Thank you for doing this again, Kim! Your trivia contests are so much fun! :aktion033:

I'm late too, but I'll PM you my answers now. Hopefully I'll do better than last time...lol. :blush:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Question number three added! Good luck!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

LOL... haven't a clue on Questions #s 2 and 3 LOL


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oo wow those r hard history n geography is soo not my forte.. we r not allowed to google right?


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

uniquelovdolce said:


> oo wow those r hard history n geography is soo not my forte.. we r not allowed to google right?


There is no way I could ever prevent people from using Google to find the answers. B)


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Nissa Fiona said:


> There is no way I could ever prevent people from using Google to find the answers. B)


 hehe nice to know:innocent:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kim - I totally missed this!! That's why I hate that first page on SM -- if you take a quick look you miss the best things. :angry: Okay, so I can't remember what day it was yesterday but I might try to take a stab. Also had an Old Fashioned 4th of July event in Vermont where they gave us lots of trivia. Now where in my brain is that stored? Might need Mr. Google to help. There, I admitted it.:blush:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oops! I'm wondering if we can get a clarification. In question 2 - names of places with liberty in it, I was thinking cities, towns, etc but then I started thinking a museum I know and another famous monument we all know. If you could help a little, what are you going for? Thanks!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm sending you my answers, but these questions are getting harder and harder. LOL


----------



## Julie03 (Mar 18, 2010)

Answer for trivia #3 sent! This is so much fun!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Oops! I'm wondering if we can get a clarification. In question 2 - names of places with liberty in it, I was thinking cities, towns, etc but then I started thinking a museum I know and another famous monument we all know. If you could help a little, what are you going for? Thanks!!


As in towns and cities. :thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't wait to see the answers, geeze I'm going to learn something new:aktion033:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Don't forget to enter to win an outfit for your special fluff AND a pound of delicious Jelly Belly's!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

:celebrate - firewor

Bump!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

4th question has now been posted! Good luck!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Nissa Fiona said:


> With some inspiration from Paula, Nissa and I have decided it's time for another trivia contest. :chili: This time the theme will be the 4th of July. I will post a question each day or evening beginning tonight with the final one on Sunday (5 total). The first person to get all five questions correct first will win a custom made outfit for your favorite fluff from Nissa and I. Please PM me your answers because they come with a time stamp if it comes down to that. An answer to a question can be given to me at any time but once your answer is submitted, it cannot be changed. Good luck everyone! *NOTE: I've decided to include a pound of famous Jelly Belly Beans from my store as part of the prize!*  *The FIFTH and final question will be posted at 8:00 P.M. CST on Sunday.*
> :celebrate - firewor
> 
> *Question number one:
> ...


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I know this one : a lot :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I just saw this! Will PM my answers so far in a moment.

Thank you for doing this, it's a lot of fun!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Am thinkin' the answer to that last one is TOOOO MANY!! But I guess that's not what you're looking for. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: (burp)


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

thanks for doing this Kim!!:thumbsup:
fun contest!!! loves it!:chili:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

mfa said:


> thanks for doing this Kim!!:thumbsup:
> fun contest!!! loves it!:chili:


I'm so happy you are enjoying it! It's fun for me too! :chili:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

mfa said:


> thanks for doing this Kim!!:thumbsup:
> fun contest!!! loves it!:chili:


Same here!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Just a reminder that today is the final day for the contest so get your answers in to my via PM. I will be posting the final question at 8:00 p.m. CST tonight to give everyone the day to celebrate Father's Day. I already have the outfit for the winning fluff planned and the Jelly Belly's are gift bagged and ready to ship so good luck everyone!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

bump


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh that embroidery is so cute and so patriotic!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

bump


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I missed it - but this as a lot of fun! Thanks again Kim and congrats MAGGIE!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Arghhh. I looked at this at 9:20 my time; 8:20 yours. I forgot to send yesterday's answer and didn't see today's question. Too much darn posting on other things. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Kim thanks so much this was so much fun. Great info for us to have to stump friends and family on the 4th and love the design of the embroidery. When do we find out "And the winner is..?" or did I miss that too. :blush:. :ThankYou:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Arghhh. I looked at this at 9:20 my time; 8:20 yours. I forgot to send yesterday's answer and didn't see today's question. Too much darn posting on other things. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Kim thanks so much this was so much fun. Great info for us to have to stump friends and family on the 4th and love the design of the embroidery. When do we find out "And the winner is..?" or did I miss that too. :blush:. :ThankYou:


Thank you so much for participating and I'm so happy you enjoyed it. I hope to do it again soon. Maggie aka luvmyfurbaby won. I posted the winner in the original post.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Aw shucks! My mom popped in and I was helping her with some things and couldn't get on at the right time.

On a happy note, congrats Maggie!! Which one of your little girls is going to get one of Kim's creations?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

MAGGIE:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:Congrat. I'll be watching for a thread on one of your babies wearing KIM'S BEAUTFUL CREATIONS


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone! My first born. :innocent: The one that is always on the road with me of course!!!! Princess Mia Pia :wub::wub::wub: It was fun and I love Kim's creations.:thumbsup:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Darn! I was hoping for one of Kim's creations! lol

Congratulations, Maggie. I can't wait to see Mia in her new outfit!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Darn, I was too late!

Congratulations, Maggie!!! :aktion033::aktion033:

Thanks again for doing this, Kim! It was so much fun! :chili::chili: I can't wait to see pics of the winning outfit...the embroidery design is adorable!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

congrats !!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Congratulations Maggie!!
You have to post a picture of Mia in her new "Kim's Creation". I miss seeing that pretty girl.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Congrats Maggie!!! I can't wait to see your little baby in the dress! I bet it will be stunning!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Maggie, congrats!!! :chili::chili:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

bump


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:chili: Congrats Maggie :chili: You are going to LOVE Kim's designs! She makes the cutest dresses. I am so jealous! We can't wait to see pictures. :chili:Contrats again! :chili:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, that dress is just perfect for the 4th! Kaboom!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cosy said:


> Oh, that dress is just perfect for the 4th! Kaboom!!!


You are so right Brit. Little Miss Mia Pia can celebrate with a big bang! I am so loving that dress. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chilih that's so cute Kim, :aktion033:I can't wait to see Mia in it


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Nissa Fiona said:


> And the winner is, drum roll please, MAGGIE, aka luvmyfurbaby with 5 correct answers! Congratulations Maggie! A big thanks to all 25 members who participated in the contest. I hope to have another one later this summer.
> 
> *I just wanted to post a picture of what is going out to Maggie and her little Mia as winners of the trivia contest. Good Job Maggie!!*


Congratulations Maggie!!! That dress is ADORABLE!!! 

I was out at questions 2 and 3 :HistericalSmiley::smilie_tischkante: .... maybe one of these days I'll get one LOL. I had a shot at the candy trivia way back ( see? my interests are food not history! LOL)


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow! What a beautiful Kim Creation!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Congratulations Maggie and Mia!!! I can't wait to see photos of the new dress! It's perfect for the 4th!


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

Big Congrats to Maggie & Mia! :chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I was excited to see the contest but didn't play:huh:...I was stumped and didn't get back to it....BUT I'll play if you have another one. Thanks for the fun.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:aktion033::aktion033: Congratulations Maggie!!! :aktion033::aktion033:


I'm no good with Trivia - unless I cheat :embarrassed: 

So, I'm fessing up right now....I only answered one question (and I looked it up on the internet) :blush:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

The A Team said:


> :aktion033::aktion033: Congratulations Maggie!!! :aktion033::aktion033:
> 
> 
> I'm no good with Trivia - unless I cheat :embarrassed:
> ...


Nothing to confess about Pat, the questions came from the web and 99% of the answers people gave were searches on the web. There is no way to avoid that but the main thing is finding it and learning a few things in the search. :aktion033:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

Nissa Fiona said:


> And the winner is, drum roll please, MAGGIE, aka luvmyfurbaby with 5 correct answers! Congratulations Maggie! A big thanks to all 25 members who participated in the contest. I hope to have another one later this summer.
> 
> *I just wanted to post a picture of what is going out to Maggie and her little Mia as winners of the trivia contest. Good Job Maggie!!*


 that is too cute!!!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Well Done Maggie .


----------

